# Check This Out Guys....



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

ok... suns got 2 good draft picks.... i really really like barbosa, but i dont think he has what it takes to be a solid point guard.. and i HATE vujanic because it seems that he always wants to stay in Europe and it doesnt look like he is coming here... I say we use Dyess, barbosa, and vujanic as trade bait to try to get another early pick in the draft or maybe a solid player on the trade block like eddy curry... then come draft day, we can draft the high school 6 ' 7 point guard shaun livingston. WOW. After watching one of his games, i immediately wanted to see him in a suns uniform... I think if we get him and a center like pavel or Perovic, and a great FA like Kobe, the 2005 suns could look like this...

C-Perovic/Pavel
PF-Amare
SF-Matrix
SG-Kobe
PG-Shaun Livingston...

(Good bench with Joe Johnson , Zarko, Jahidi, Maciej, etc)
(but then again... were all DREAMERS ) lol


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Its Barbosa's rookie year, give him a break hes still getting used to the team and the league, Marbury said himself that Barbosa was gonna be a future star. Vujanic said he was coming over next year because Zarko was his teammate on Serbia Montenegro. Dyess is for cap room next season so they can go after, rumor has it Kobe. Livingston would be a great pickup, but he has already signed with Duke and will not come out until later on. I think PHX needs to stick with their fastbreak style and go after Okafor maybe.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ugh no.

Shaun Livingston would NEVER start over Joe Johnson NEVER.

Besides that I don't believe in oversized PGs.

Perovic wasn't even as good as Lampe in their junior tournament last summer.
Pavel is a bust waiting to happen.

:hurl:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

With haivng Barbosa, Vujanic, and since we're probably not going to be able to get rid of him, Eisley at the point I don't see the value in Livingston.

I wouldn't be disappointed to see us use both picks on centers, or one on a center and one on a big PF.. in fact, I think we should, because that's where our obvious weakness is.. Jacobsen has been shooting real well lately, but when he isn't doing that he doesn't contribute anything, so the other option would be a backup swingman..

I don't know enough about Livingston to say one way or another, but I honestly can't see us drafting a project PG..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Barbosa, Vujanic, Zarko, Amare, Lampe aren't going anywhere next year.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Besides that I don't believe in oversized PGs.


Somewhere, Magic Johnson is shaking his head at this statement.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Perovic wasn't even as good as Lampe in their junior tournament last summer.
> 
> :hurl:



which tournament was this?? Perovic played with the seniors of the Serbian national team in the European Championships this past summer.


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

ya, maybe barbosa will be a great pg, but who do we start? vujanic or barbosa.. I honestly havent seen vujanic play but have heard that hes the real deal (in europe.) So who do u guys think should start?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

They were saying on the ESPN telecast that Vujanic is possibly the best pick and roll guard in the world.. the things I've been hearing about him make it sound like he may well be the starter here, but I think Leandro may have the higher ceiling.. hard to say right now, they're playing in way different situation..

Magnus is the one who has had the chance to see them both extensively.. assuming Vujanic is here next year who do you think would be more likely to start, Magnus?


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

By the way, just because Livingston signed with Duke doesn't mean he won't opt for the draft. Look at Ndudi Ebi. He signed with Zona last year but pulled out at the last minute for the draft.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

vujanic has looked to score a lot more this year than distribute. i would like to see him at the 2 when he comes over. i was thinking something like this...

C - Pavel (or draftee)/Amare
PF - Amare/Lampe/Zarko
SF - Matrix/Zarko
SG - Vujanic/JJ (whoever plays better)/Jacobson
PG - Barbosa/Vujanic/Eisley


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> vujanic has looked to score a lot more this year than distribute. i would like to see him at the 2 when he comes over. i was thinking something like this...


That looks like a playoff team to me...


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Why does everyone want to Bench JJ? He's only averaging 20+ points 6+ boards and assist since the trade.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

IGNORANCE

Please, Milos is a star, understand that and be grateful... Now, if you read the previous post that is basically this thread just longer you'd know that Milos is a great scorer and would play an Iverson-like SG while Barbosa could stay at the 1.

About Johnson, I too feel that he will eventually be benched only because as good as hes playing, Milos, Marion, and Barbosa are the current answers to their positions. If your worrying about PT, i dont think thats a problem because anyone who feels JJ should be benched should be the sixth man, and damn when you have JJ as your 6th, thats a deep team.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> Somewhere, Magic Johnson is shaking his head at this statement.


LOL

You can't seriously make that argument can you? 

Magic that is one of how many? Livingston = Magic? LOL

Besides that Magic got burned by PGs like Kevin Johnson defensively.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> I wouldn't be disappointed to see us use both picks on centers, or one on a center and one on a big PF.. in fact, I think we should, because that's where our obvious weakness is.. Jacobsen has been shooting real well lately, but when he isn't doing that he doesn't contribute anything, so the other option would be a backup swingman..


That would be crap in my opinion.

We have a bunch of centers already. We don't need center prospect sitting on the bench. If anything we should add a center only if he can start every night.

I would much rather get a capable backup PF that could play together with Amare in the frontcourt. (Howard, Okafor...)

And a G/F like Iguodala/Smith or maybe even Luke Jackson.

The only PG in the NCAA that I am excited about is Mustafa Shakur. He is a great prospect. The others? :hurl: that includes Gordon.

Sebastian Telfair would also be an option instead of a G/F because Barbosa and Vujanic both look at least like they could play SG efficiently and good off of the bench.

In fact I am pretty excited about Telfair because he is a great passer and since he is still pretty "raw" he can be develloped into the type of PG that we need.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

Well if Mijols er w/e is that amazing don't you think we should ship JJ off? Or matrix even and start him at SF. Trading matrix would allow cap room


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be crap in my opinion.
> ...


Next year we're only going to have Jahidi and Voskuhl on our roster as our centers, and if one of those guys go down (they've both missed a lot of games over the last few years), we're screwed. Unless Phoenix can get a quality center through free agency, they're going to draft one.

As far as getting Emeka or Howard, the way we're playing there's no way we're going to finish below Atlanta, Cleveland, Orlando, Washington, Chicago, and possibly Utah and Golden State.. I don't think our odds of getting him are very good, we'd have to trade up if we want him.. Pavel just barely turned 19, and he's 7-5 300+. We don't need him to score, he's just a big body. You can't tell me if we end up with a 6th pick or so he wouldn't be worth a shot.. they say he isn't a stiff, he's got good coordination and movement, all he needs is the guidance.

As far as Milos goes - right now there's no way you bench JJ in favor of Barbosa/Vujanic. I think Barbosa would come off the bench in a Bobby Jackson type role and Vujanic and JJ will start. Milos doesn't average a whole lot of assists but they say he's a great passer, they just utilize him in a scoring role. Best pick and roll guard in the WORLD, that's an exciting proposition..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Voshkul, White and Lampe.

That's 3 and Amare can spend time there as well. We have a center prospect in Lampe, don't need another one unless he can start which none of the centers could do.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Maciej isn't a center..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Of course he is. He is 7' 270. He is a center.

He plays center in europe also. The Suns plan to use him as a center. He is a center...

And there are no better prospects in the draft. Perovic played the same tournament that Lampe did and had considerably worse stats and Lampe won MVP of that tournament.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Of course he is. He is 7' 270. He is a center.
> 
> He plays center in europe also. The Suns plan to use him as a center. He is a center...
> ...


We need to clarify his weight, because didn't someone just say they saw him vs. SA, and looked around 240-250?


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

He is NOT 270!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That's from the game against SA, so make your own judgments. I read on a NY board right when the trade went down that Lampe had actually gained a TON of weight, but when I saw him in the game on ESPN he looked in the ~250 range. Every major sports site has his position listed as "F", and all of his scouting reports had his future NBA position as a 3 or 4. I guess we could insert him into the lineup like Dallas does with Nowitzki as a center, but that still doesn't make him a center. But in today's NBA you can get away with it easily, especially with the Diesel slowing down..

Even if we do utilize Maciej as a center, what he brings to the table isn't what I think the Suns need out of a center. We don't need another offensive weapon, we need an enforcer. I'd rather take a gamble on Camby if he finishes the rest of this season 100% healthy. He completely changes the face of the game on the defensive end. Nene hasn't improved much, Carmelo is struggling to shoot 40%. The real reasons behind Denver's success are Marcus Camby and Andre Miller and Boykins pushing the tempo. I thought it was funny that JJ and Marion were trying to "recruit" him, during a game no less.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lampe said he lost 15lbs since the start of the season because of that injury that he had.

Look at his legs. He easily has the frame of a center.

We need a center like Brad Miller. Knows how to pass, stretch a defense for Amare to work down low.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, he's no Brad Miller but Utah uses Ostertag in the high post like Sacto uses Miller .

A big man who could pass would be a nice solution as well.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I saw Lampe up close, he has a nice build, and he could develop into a center, but Lampe is not the kind of center we need, and as of right now, he is not 270!!! Jahadi white is 6 9 290 and look at how big he is. Duncan is 270. And when those two were rigt next to each other, you can tell that Duncan is bigger. We need another Enforcer down low to go with Amare so he doesn thave to do everything by himself. Someone like Voshkul with a little more athleticism and a lil bit better at Scoring would be a Perfect fit.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh no.

Lampe will help Amare tremendously because the other teams can't collapse on Amare when their other big guy has to go further out to guard Lampe.

If you had a Voshkul type next to Amare, they would still swarm Amare when he gets the ball.

How do you know Lampe is no Brad Miller? You saw him for 2 minutes and he is 18 years old.

He looked very Brad Miller - like to me in the summer league.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> How do you know Lampe is no Brad Miller? You saw him for 2 minutes and he is 18 years old.
> 
> He looked very Brad Miller - like to me in the summer league.


I said OSTERTAG was no Brad Miller. I saw Maciej play live 4 times this last summer at the Rocky Mountain Revue (SLCC is 20 minutes from where I live), and if I had to make a comparison for Maciej, I would actually say he's a hybrid of Brad Miller and Dirk Nowitzki, skills wise (that's also taking into account the fact that he's 18). Maciej is just as much a project as anyone, if he does play a Miller-type role in his career he's definitely not ready for it yet. Zarko was even better than Maciej at the RMR. I would never rule out the possibility of him playing center in his career, just because it'd be easy to get away with it. But he doesn't look like a bona-fide big man to me.










I went to the RMR 6 out of the 8 or 9 days it was there. There's Joe with some nachos and hot dogs. He sat right in front of me and I talked him for about 2 minutes. He said he was going to be coming off the bench this year.. haha..


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

Big Amare: What tournament did you see Lampe play center in and from what tournament did you compare Lampes and Perovics stats?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

European junior tournament.

Lampe averaged about 22/11 and was MVP, Perovic only averaged 18/8 or worse.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, I may have changed by mind after watching Maciej against the Pacers.. he definitely has a center-esque frame, and he doesn't really have the speed to play a forward position (the though of him trying to guard KG is kind of frightening).. besides.. if Jeff Foster can start at center on the best team in the NBA (speaking strictly record-wise here), then Maciej can as well.. He's already a big guy at 18.


----------

